
Cut the Crap out of your internet diet - phil_tower
https://medium.com/@phil_tower/cut-the-crap-b5b7505e827b?source=linkShare-29229a005328-1488979628
======
nogenerix
> my head is a lot clearer and I feel more present in the situations I’m in
> throughout the day.

Exactly. This is why I stick to quality sources of content such as HackerNews
and blog feeds of reputable, reliable thought leaders. Over-consumption only
leads to cloudy, confused thoughts – I could fill my brain with trash from
Reddit, but then I'd end up just another intellectual couch potato.

If I really feel the need to consume mindlessly, I prefer sources that I know
are well curated, like Jason Kottke's blog [1] or sources that are crafted to
get my mind back on track, like Zen Habits [2].

[1] [http://kottke.org/](http://kottke.org/)

[2] [https://zenhabits.net/](https://zenhabits.net/)

